# Ireland (Rosslare) - MH friendly stop?



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

We sail on the early morning tide from Pembroke next week Thursday and arrive in Rosslare about 0630.
It will be our first time in Ireland. I can't see us getting much sleep overnight.
Can anyone help with a MH friendly parking spot within a reasonable distance of Rosslare in case driver needs to get his head down for a little while before heading off around the southern irish coast?
It seems a bit early to book in at a campsite!


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Alternatively, please does anyone know of a motorhome friendly parking spot near Pembroke Docks where we can rest up before leaving?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi gardeningpheobe,

You will have a pm, as soon as I can type it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Our thanks to Jock & Rita for your pm. Just the sort of info we were looking for.

Lyris & Huw


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can park in the car park at the dock (rosslare) or at least i did the last i was there


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

You can drive around the back of the arrivals building and park there or

There is a campsite a few miles up the rd. called St,Margarets. drive in find a pitch and pay Katheryn when you wake up.

Aido


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for your replies. Much appreciated.

Huw & Lyris


----------

